# Script for EQ randomizing



## Erik (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,
Is it possible to implement a script that does the randomizing in the Kontakt Sampler of EQ (1,2, or 3 band) itself? So far I'll have to do it manually three times for each band: frequency, bandwith and gain) and adjust the bipolar random values per item. This is quite time consuming.
Can this be done differently? With a special script maybe?


----------



## d.healey (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes it can be done, I don't have time to post a script at the moment but look in the Kontakt script reference - you'll be interested in the set_engine_par function and the random function


----------

